# Nombre de algunos países según el acuerdo ortográfico de 1990



## tofito

Hola!

Estoy traduciendo una lista de países en portugués con ayuda de wikipedia...
Este sitio me da a veces un nombre usado por los Portugueses y otro por los Brazileños:
- Arménia (português europeu) / Armênia (português brasileiro)
- Estónia (português europeu) / Estônia (português brasileiro)
- Irão (português europeu) / Irã (português brasileiro)
- Quénia (português europeu) / Quênia (português brasileiro)
- Letónia (português europeu) / Letônia (português brasileiro)
- Mónaco (português europeu) / Mônaco (português brasileiro)
- Madagáscar (português europeu) / Madagascar (português brasileiro)
- Macedónia (português europeu) / Macedônia (português brasileiro)
- Maurícia (português europeu) / Maurício (português brasileiro)
- Polónia (português europeu) / Polônia (português brasileiro)
- Roménia (português europeu) / Romênia (português brasileiro)
- Singapura (português europeu) / Cingapura (português brasileiro)
- Eslovénia (português europeu) / Eslovênia (português brasileiro)
- Tadjiquistão (português brasileiro) / Tajiquistão (português europeu)
- Vietname (português europeu) / Vietnã (português brasileiro)
- Iémen (português europeu) / Iêmen (português brasileiro)

Por Eritreia, el sitio da "Eritreia (português europeu) ou Eritréia (português brasileiro)" pero precisa "(AO 1990: Eritreia)"... AO 1990 significa "Acordo Ortográfico de 1990"...
Entonces, por los 16 otros nombres de paises precedentemente mencionados, podría Ud decirme cual es la palabra selecionada por el acordo ortográfico de 1990?

Gracias


----------



## Outsider

Ambas, en la mayoría de los casos. Comento solo algunos casos:

- Madagáscar / Madagascar [No conocía esta variante.]
- Maurícia (português europeu) Que yo sepa acá se suele decir "Ilhas Maurícias"... / Maurício (português brasileiro) [?]
- Singapura / Cingapura [¡Tampoco sabía de esta variante!]
- Tadjiquistão / Tajiquistão (português europeu) [Aunque a veces se escribe "Tadjiquistão" en Portugal también.]


----------



## fernandobn97007

Acho que nenhum, fica como está.
De forma a contemplar as diferenças fonéticas entre Portugal e o Brasil, o Acordo Ortográfico prevê a existência de abundantes casos de palavras com duas ou mais grafias possíveis.


----------



## Vanda

Já experimentaram no link corretor que coloquei ontem?


----------



## tofito

Gracias Vanda por el enlace...

Irão es correcto según el acuerdo ortográfico en ambos países...
Madagáscar, Singapura, Tajiquistão y Vietname tambien...

Por los otros, hay que elegir entre los términos de Europa o los de América...


----------



## Vanda

Jesus Cristo, não me diga que nós (brasileiros) vamos escrever Irão?! Não acredito! Não vamos nos acostumar nunquinha.


----------



## tofito

Vanda said:


> Jesus Cristo, não me diga que nós (brasileiros) vamos escrever Irão?! Não acredito! Não vamos nos acostumar nunquinha.



Jajaja  Bueno, quizás no hay 100% de fiabilidad por los nombres de países en este sitio web


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Jesus Cristo, não me diga que nós (brasileiros) vamos escrever Irão?! Não acredito! Não vamos nos acostumar nunquinha.



Não creio Vanda. Isso só significa que ambas as grafias serão aceitas: Irã ou Irão, tanto faz.


----------



## tofito

Alentugano said:


> Não creio Vanda. Isso só significa que ambas as grafias serão aceitas: Irã ou Irão, tanto faz.




Ambas escrituras no son aceptadas en ambos países.
Según flip.pt, Irã es aceptado sólo en Brazil, mientras que Irão se supone estar aceptado en Portugal y en Brazil. Pero Vanda no parece acostumbrada a esta escritura


----------



## Alentugano

tofito said:


> Ambas escrituras no son aceptadas en ambos países.
> Según flip.pt, Irã es aceptado sólo en Brazil, mientras que Irão se supone estar aceptado en Portugal y en Brazil. Pero Vanda no parece acostumbrada a esta escritura



Julgo que estas grafias serão aceites em toda lusofonia com a entrada em vigor do Acordo Ortográfico, o que, aliás, já acontece no Brasil desde o início deste ano.


----------



## Vanda

Não, gente, vocês não entenderam.  Nós escrevemos Irã e os portugueses Irão, obviamente sei disso. Daí o Tofito disse que foi lá no corretor e teve Irão como resultado ao clicar no Acordo. Minha surpresa é, se o acordo é pra igualar, quer dizer que daqui pra frente a gente vai ter que escrever Irão?!!! Os nomes de países também vão mudar?! Lembro-me de ter lido algures que nomes próprios não mudarão...


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Não, gente, vocês não entenderam.  Nós escrevemos Irã e os portugueses Irão, obviamente sei disso. Daí o Tofito disse que foi lá no corretor e teve Irão como resultado ao clicar no Acordo. Minha surpresa é, se o acordo é pra igualar, quer dizer que daqui pra frente a gente vai ter que escrever Irão?!!! Os nomes de países também vão mudar?! Lembro-me de ter lido algures que nomes próprios não mudarão...



Ok, já entendi. Pois é, você deve ter razão Vanda, na realidade eu não ouvi nem li nada a respeito de alterações dos nomes dos países com o Novo Acordo Ortográfico. Entretanto, penso que deveriam passar a ser aceitas duplas grafias para o nome dos países como está previsto para outras palavras na nova reforma. 
O que se passa é que esse corrector não deve reconhecer nomes de países segundo a norma do Brasil ou então esqueceram-se de colocar o Irã! 

Abraços


----------



## Muito obrigado

Celebro este tipo de discussões e desejo ardentemente que se fale muito sobre as novas mudanças ortográficas. Celebro o que é igual. Celebro o diversidade.


----------



## Naticruz

Tenho aqui na minha mão o novo acordo ortográfico. O que transcrevo responde em parte (grande) à dúvida do consulente:
«*Emprego do acento agudo ou do acento circunflexo no universo da língua portuguesa*

Palavras esdrúxulas:
Encontramos divergências de timbre, entre a norma lusoafricana e a norma brasileira, na articulação das palavras esdrúxulas que têm vogais tónicas «e» e «o». seguidas das consoantes nasais «m» e«n», com as quais não formam sílaba, uma vez que em Portugal essas vogais são abertas (é e ó) e em grande parte do Brasil são de timbre fechado (ê e ô).
Por conseguinte são legítimas as duas variantes »
Cumprimentos*.*


----------

